# White bass San Jacinto River



## Ol School (Oct 14, 2008)

I backslid today, instead of putting the yak in the salt, my buddy and I went up North of Kingwood to see if the white bass had moved up into the creeks yet. On the way up the river, we dropped off 15 jugs baited with cut up carp. Only caught 2 male white bass. Talked to some guys fishing under the Hwy 59 bridge, they said they fished yesterday and caught 1 bass. On the way back we had 11 catfish on the jugs. Frying them up now. Expecting the female white bass to start moving up from Lake Houston very soon.
:smile:


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

where is san jacinto river?? btw nice pic and great job


----------



## oceankayaker84 (Dec 16, 2007)

Great catch Ol School.

Do you know if it's any good for catfish at the dam this time of the year? 
I know in the spring we catch crappie and catfish near the dam.


----------



## yak07 (Jul 24, 2007)

Very nice. Can't wait until spring to hit Luce Bayou and hammer some crappie.


----------



## Ol School (Oct 14, 2008)

The San Jac. river runs from Lake Livingston, through North Houston/Kingwood area, crosses under Hwy 59, hits Lake Houston and hits the upper Galveston Bay at Baytown. I do not know about the catfish at the dam however a friend of mine just started to catch the white bass in the creeks off of Livingston.


----------



## ducksandfish (Jul 11, 2005)

i remember these winter days well on the upper san jac and luce bayou.we used to nail the white bass and crappie in the plum grove, huffman area.


----------



## surfwalker (Jul 14, 2006)

the whites are up in the creeks already, trying to spawn, go up cypress creek from san jac river thats where youll find them right now. the females are all the way to 45 in cypress and spring creek.
I live in the woodlands been catchig them there for a cpl of weeks now


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Don't mean to be uppity, Ol School, but you might recheck your map.


----------



## lurepopper (Apr 25, 2007)

*not livingston*

thats the trinity river


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Man you guys that chase them white bass you should get whitebassfisherman to chime in there was many a year I watched him bring photo's to work of all his catch's I bet he is catching them somewhere.Come on Donald tell were they are hiding lol


----------

